# January Meet!



## Kat_Bath (28 November 2014)

Moving swiftly on from the disappointment of not being able to attend the Christmas meet.... 

Where shall we go next? Malmesbury? Tetbury? Ciren? Or Corsham? Melksham?


----------



## AmieeT (28 November 2014)

**dances** 

Haven't the foggiest, but woohoo! 

Ax


----------



## _GG_ (28 November 2014)

Don't care....I'll be there 

And I can drive anyone from Glos  xxx


----------



## twiggy2 (28 November 2014)

never heard of any of those places where are they?


----------



## _GG_ (28 November 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			never heard of any of those places where are they?
		
Click to expand...

All around either Gloucestershire or Wiltshire. Corsham/Melksham are not far from J17 M4. Malmesbury the same but the other side. Tetbury is not far from Badminton and Cirencester is close to Swindon.


----------



## twiggy2 (28 November 2014)

_GG_ said:



			All around either Gloucestershire or Wiltshire. Corsham/Melksham are not far from J17 M4. Malmesbury the same but the other side. Tetbury is not far from Badminton and Cirencester is close to Swindon.
		
Click to expand...

thanks, I have google mapped and the closets is about 3 hours from me


----------



## miss_c (28 November 2014)

Whoop whoop!  Looking forward to it!!


----------



## _GG_ (28 November 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			thanks, I have google mapped and the closets is about 3 hours from me
		
Click to expand...

Are you in the South West? We will be going further afield as it covers such a HUGE area


----------



## Kat_Bath (28 November 2014)

This is so exciting that people are already excited about something that is currently just an idea!

Twiggy, where are you?


----------



## Kat_Bath (28 November 2014)

miss_c said:



			Whoop whoop!  Looking forward to it!! 

Click to expand...

At the risk of sounding a bit like a stalker-I'm really hoping I can meet you at a meet up soon as I follow your blog and also-this will sound weird-I admire you. I would like my own horse once day and compete up to a decent level dressage. I sound about 10 but honest, I'm an adult! Anyway, I hope I can meet you soon!


----------



## _GG_ (28 November 2014)

Kat_Bath said:



			I'm an adult!
		
Click to expand...

Hahahaha.....Nope, I've seen your facebook photo albums, you are at least on a level with me for how big your inner kid is 

On a serious note though, Miss_C is just lovely. Great hugs, a proper good laugh and you are quite right to admire her!


----------



## ester (28 November 2014)

Salisbury


----------



## Kat_Bath (28 November 2014)

_GG_ said:



			Hahahaha.....Nope, I've seen your facebook photo albums, you are at least on a level with me for how big your inner kid is 

On a serious note though, Miss_C is just lovely. Great hugs, a proper good laugh and you are quite right to admire her! 

Click to expand...

Bummer-forgot you have access to all that information!


----------



## twiggy2 (28 November 2014)

_GG_ said:



			Are you in the South West? We will be going further afield as it covers such a HUGE area 

Click to expand...

No I am not in the south west, my mistake I just look at the whats new section, as it is a South West meet up that would be why it is not near me


----------



## _GG_ (28 November 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			No I am not in the south west, my mistake I just look at the whats new section, as it is a South West meet up that would be why it is not near me
		
Click to expand...

I did wonder, lol. Oh well, I have a spare room if you ever fancy a road trip, lol


----------



## twiggy2 (28 November 2014)

_GG_ said:



			I did wonder, lol. Oh well, I have a spare room if you ever fancy a road trip, lol 

Click to expand...

may take you up on that one of these meet days


----------



## _GG_ (28 November 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			may take you up on that one of these meet days
		
Click to expand...

Okidoke  xx


----------



## MochaDun (28 November 2014)

I can do any date in Jan apart from Saturday 31st January - just saying  

Tetbury or Cirencester would be good if it's fairly central for the more northerly Glos or westy Wilts types  But then also somewhere near to the M4 always good as easy for people to find/get to at speed


----------



## Kat_Bath (28 November 2014)

MochaDun said:



			I can do any date in Jan apart from Saturday 31st January - just saying  

Tetbury or Cirencester would be good if it's fairly central for the more northerly Glos or westy Wilts types  But then also somewhere near to the M4 always good as easy for people to find/get to at speed 

Click to expand...

Will bear that in mind MD  

Tetbury or Ciren can be done definitely.


----------



## Silmarillion (29 November 2014)

Ditto Salisbury  I'm very ridiculously busy at work at the beginning of Jan though, so end of Jan gets my vote!


----------



## its_noodles (29 November 2014)

Kat_Bath
Why don't you start picking some dates for Jan?
I can drive from Bath or South Wales.


----------



## miss_c (29 November 2014)

Kat_Bath said:



			At the risk of sounding a bit like a stalker-I'm really hoping I can meet you at a meet up soon as I follow your blog and also-this will sound weird-I admire you. I would like my own horse once day and compete up to a decent level dressage. I sound about 10 but honest, I'm an adult! Anyway, I hope I can meet you soon!
		
Click to expand...

Awww!  I'm nothing special really, I promise!  Just have a good time with my fabulous coblet, and am very fortunate that she pulls it out of the bag for me every now and again!  I'll be at the next meet (unless it's on a Saturday...)! 



_GG_ said:



			On a serious note though, Miss_C is just lovely. Great hugs, a proper good laugh and you are quite right to admire her! 

Click to expand...

Awwww xxx


----------



## miss_c (29 November 2014)

Should add that I can't do Saturdays unless in school holidays as I have to work.  Darn being self-employed!!! 

MD - lift share?


----------



## its_noodles (29 November 2014)

miss_c said:



			Should add that I can't do Saturdays unless in school holidays as I have to work.  Darn being self-employed!!! 

MD - lift share? [/QUOTE

self-employed's good...
work whenever you want...

ps. may be you can bring the kiddies along...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ester (29 November 2014)

its_noodles said:





miss_c said:



			Should add that I can't do Saturdays unless in school holidays as I have to work.  Darn being self-employed!!! 

MD - lift share? [/QUOTE

self-employed's good...
work whenever you want...

ps. may be you can bring the kiddies along...
		
Click to expand...

Argggghhhh no not singing children! 

Click to expand...


----------



## MochaDun (29 November 2014)

miss_c said:



			Should add that I can't do Saturdays unless in school holidays as I have to work.  Darn being self-employed!!! 

MD - lift share? 

Click to expand...

Yes, may have to - still haven't got a car after nearly 5 hours at it today!  One is very hopeful but won't hear til Monday if offer accepted.


----------



## its_noodles (29 November 2014)

ester said:





its_noodles said:



			Argggghhhh no not singing children! 

Click to expand...

singing children!!!
:eek3: :eek3: :eek3:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dusty85 (1 December 2014)

Count me in too


----------



## stormclouds (1 December 2014)

I'll be there  x


----------



## Kat_Bath (1 December 2014)

How about, Sunday 25 Jan or 1st Feb?


----------



## AmieeT (1 December 2014)

I'm not going to lie I'd prefer the 1st! I get paid on the 28th, but on the 19th in Dec... I suspect I may be a tad broke by the 25th! :S

Ax


----------



## Kat_Bath (1 December 2014)

AmieeT said:



			I'm not going to lie I'd prefer the 1st! I get paid on the 28th, but on the 19th in Dec... I suspect I may be a tad broke by the 25th! :S

Ax
		
Click to expand...

I like your thinking!


----------



## _GG_ (1 December 2014)

1st Feb works for me xx


----------



## miss_c (1 December 2014)

1st Feb fine for me!


----------



## ihatework (1 December 2014)

I might need to sit this one out, estate agent dropped a bomb today and looks like moving will be delayed until that weekend, which was also supposed to be a competing weekend! Drat. Next time maybe.


----------



## _GG_ (1 December 2014)

ihatework said:



			I might need to sit this one out, estate agent dropped a bomb today and looks like moving will be delayed until that weekend, which was also supposed to be a competing weekend! Drat. Next time maybe.
		
Click to expand...

Bl00dy estate agents


----------



## its_noodles (1 December 2014)

where???


----------



## stormclouds (2 December 2014)

1st is good for me


----------



## Kat_Bath (2 December 2014)

How about... somewhere near Ciren?


----------



## its_noodles (3 December 2014)

Kat_Bath said:



			How about... somewhere near Ciren?
		
Click to expand...

Don't really mind...


----------



## Lanky Loll (4 December 2014)

1st Feb would be good and near Ciren would selfishly be perfect


----------



## humblepie (10 December 2014)

LL - like your thinking.  Near Ciren would be good for me and 1st Feb good.


----------



## Kat_Bath (11 December 2014)

Dressage done and I'm back on it.
So, 1st Feb and near Ciren.
Royal Oak, out of town a bit?
Waggon and Horses in town?
Highwayman on the main road?


----------



## AmieeT (11 December 2014)

Haven't a clue where either are, but my vote goes with the one that does the best food!! 

Ax


----------



## humblepie (12 December 2014)

Don't know any of them as such though drive past the Highwayman.  Would that be good as lots of parking?  (thinking of the hordes that may turn up!)


----------



## Kat_Bath (14 December 2014)

humblepie said:



			Don't know any of them as such though drive past the Highwayman.  Would that be good as lots of parking?  (thinking of the hordes that may turn up!)
		
Click to expand...

I didn't think of parking but you're right-there's a lot. It was very popular when I went there for a meeting with my dissertation supervisor and she said the food was good so I take that as a sign of a good pub...?


----------



## Dexydoodle (21 December 2014)

Might manage to make this one


----------



## luckylou (23 December 2014)

I'm a bit late to this but I'm up for it too


----------



## _GG_ (23 December 2014)

luckylou said:



			I'm a bit late to this but I'm up for it too 

Click to expand...

Yay! And thanks again for the gloves, they are the only pair I have until I open my gifts off Dan on Thursday and they have been invaluable with the foals here  xxx


----------



## luckylou (23 December 2014)

haha, no worries, you know,you are just the best GG, I saw the thread re section a and foal, bless you. I can't wait to meet up with everyone again and merry christmas to you all hope 2015 brings nothing but good tidings (and ponies) lol


----------



## its_noodles (3 January 2015)

so where is it going to be???
just coming to the tail end of a horrible cold that ruined my xmas!!!
one of the most miserable xmas ever!!!


----------



## AmieeT (4 January 2015)

Oh, sorry to hear you've been poorly its_noodles! Hope you're feeling better!

Have we decided on Cirencester? 

Again, I can offer lifts- am not allowed to drink any alcohol atm anyway!

Ax


----------



## _GG_ (4 January 2015)

Hope you feel better soon Noodles. 

Was it settled in the Highwayman for ease of travel?

Wherever, I can give lifts from Gloucester xxx


----------



## its_noodles (4 January 2015)

Amie-Loves-Rudolph said:



			Oh, sorry to hear you've been poorly its_noodles! Hope you're feeling better!

Have we decided on Cirencester? 

Again, I can offer lifts- am not allowed to drink any alcohol atm anyway!

Ax
		
Click to expand...

Well it's the tail end of it. Can't cope with driving at 6am tomorrow morning so just got back to Bath. 
Possible lift would be great too. 
By the way are we suppose to celebrate luckylou birthday too?


----------



## Cahill (5 January 2015)

just joined the diet thread and now I find this


----------



## nikicb (5 January 2015)

Sorry, not sure whether us people who fall between South West and South East can join in?  I know I haven't been around on the forum for a while, but hope it would be ok to join in.  I think I should be able to make it.   x


----------



## humblepie (6 January 2015)

Nikicb I have muscled in on the southwest as well and planning to go to this meet up.


----------



## ester (6 January 2015)

lol, I don't think anyone will be turned away!


----------



## _GG_ (6 January 2015)

Nikib, it would be Fab to see you as we can discuss the riding weekend!!! 

Humblepie, muscling in is always good!: )


----------



## nikicb (6 January 2015)

humblepie said:



			Nikicb I have muscled in on the southwest as well and planning to go to this meet up.
		
Click to expand...

I know, we are stuck in the middle.  It will be good to see you.  Last time was at East Soley back in July 2014 - the last time I rode Cam.   



ester said:



			lol, I don't think anyone will be turned away!
		
Click to expand...

Not fussy then!!!  It will be nice to put a face to a 'hoof geek' name.  



Jinglesmells said:



			Nikib, it would be Fab to see you as we can discuss the riding weekend!!! 

Humblepie, muscling in is always good!: )
		
Click to expand...

One day my lovely you will get my name right!  But yes it will be good to catch up before April.    xx

PS Humblepie is fine - I know her!!    xx


----------



## stormclouds (7 January 2015)

Amie-Loves-Rudolph said:



			Oh, sorry to hear you've been poorly its_noodles! Hope you're feeling better!

Have we decided on Cirencester? 

Again, I can offer lifts- am not allowed to drink any alcohol atm anyway!

Ax
		
Click to expand...

Ooh a lift would be fab (I can actually make this one!) if that's ok? xx


----------



## Kat_Bath (7 January 2015)

You're all so good at replying!
Bad news though, the Highwayman isn't open passed 2.30 on a Sunday 
Plan b...


----------



## Lanky Loll (7 January 2015)

Boo to the Highwayman being shut.
What about the Thames Head on the Tetbury Road? Haven't been there in a while though.
Or FiveMile House off the A419 by Rectory Farm?


----------



## Kat_Bath (7 January 2015)

Good suggestions. 
Five Mile looks a bit pricey for me if we're eating but don't have too...
Thames Head looks good!


----------



## humblepie (7 January 2015)

Thames Head looks good to me as well as I know where it is....


----------



## Kat_Bath (7 January 2015)

humblepie said:



			Thames Head looks good to me as well as I know where it is....
		
Click to expand...

A good enough reason! I'll ring them tomorrow.


----------



## nikicb (7 January 2015)

Kat_Bath said:



			A good enough reason! I'll ring them tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

There seems to be quite a few of us which is fantastic! Anywhere near Cirencester works for me.  As long as it is less than 1 hour's drive I will be there.  And if anyone else from Newbury or west from here needs a lift, let me know.    xx


----------



## luckylou (7 January 2015)

its_noodles said:



			By the way are we suppose to celebrate luckylou birthday too?


Click to expand...

We certainly are


----------



## its_noodles (7 January 2015)

luckylou said:



			We certainly are 

Click to expand...

so we all have to bring presents???


----------



## AmieeT (12 January 2015)

It's noodles and Stormclouds, both fine!   Thanks a full car for me folks!

Will PM you both either tonight or tomorrow. 

Ax


----------



## its_noodles (16 January 2015)

Kat_Bath said:



			A good enough reason! I'll ring them tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Kat_Bath,
Have we got a venue???


----------



## Kat_Bath (17 January 2015)

its_noodles said:



			Kat_Bath,
Have we got a venue???


Click to expand...

See January-now-February meet thread


----------

